
This sun-chasing robot looks after the plant on its head - ashitlerferad
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/7/12/17563688/robot-plant-hybrid-hexa-vincross-succulent
======
ryanmercer
That's not disturbing or anything.

